
Show HN: What have you done with the 1000 months in your life? - ericax
http://ericaxu.com/calendar/
======
eglover
So no matter what you type in it just display 83.3 years unless you change the
average in which case it just converts month to years independently of your
birth date.

I tried messing with it and it broke. On the third input it finally displayed
an empty calendar and it was impossible to go back.

=/ I don't get it.

~~~
ericax
The basic idea is to make the 1000 customizable, and 83.3 is a pretty decent
life expectancy. If you think you will live longer or shorter, you can change
it accordingly.

The birth month is for marking the month in which you were born.

The setup is in local storage and the data is in local storage, that's why you
can't go back.

Can you tell me more about how it broke? What number did you enter in the
second input? Thanks!

